# How does "Fermented" Honey look?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Fermented honey will not harm you. It just tastes nasty. See how it tastes. Fermented usually has bubbles, but I would think those would have stopped years ago. The "grains of rice" are probably large crystals.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

The stuff with bubbles on top might be fermenting. When honey crystallizes the honey remaining on top has a higher moisture content making it able to ferment. We just had about 50 bottles go bad that way. 
When extracted the moisture content was very low about 16%. When we re-liquified ours there was some brown stuff on top that might have been the yeast culture.
If you know anyone making mead they might like to have it.


----------

